# Offshore Tuna Fishing..Super Strike Charters



## Super Strike Charters (Apr 22, 2011)

The offshore fishing continues to be steady. The weather has been about as good as it gets for this time of year. A little hot but not that bad out on the water. The tuna fishing is also about as good as it gets in the GOM. As usual in the month of July and August the YFT cooperate for the most part. Of course some days are better than others. There are still a few Mahi Mahi that are coming and going and there is always a good chance that you could hook into a Marlin. Blue-water is pushing in and out everyday but even if the water isn’t blue it is still very clean. Around the rigs we are targeting Mangrove Snapper and Cobia. The mangrove snapper bite has been the best I have seen since I have been fishing offshore. They’re smart, but, easily attainable. The cobia have been coming in and going out of our area. Most of them seem to be concentrated to the east and west of our general fishing area but they will be here in big numbers. Usually Aug. Sept. an Oct. are the best months. A.J. opens Aug. 1 and that will be easy pickens. The fishing is definitely good so if your ready to get out and catch some fish give us a call. We’ve got three boats to choose from so if you have a large group we can accommodate you. I have included our pics. from the past few days along with a video of the Buck crew catching Tuna.. Capt. Alex actually had a sports celebrity yesterday from New Orleans. Kevin Mmahat who pitched for Tulane and later went on to play with the NY Yankees. This was a while back but some of you may remember him. 

Damon Mcknight
Super Strike Charters
1.800.318.1720

www.superstrikecharters.com
[email protected]


----------



## Lil Curve (Feb 23, 2011)

Very nice!! Looks like a great time was had by all.


----------

